# What waitlist/backorders/orders do you currently have for kitchen knives?



## mikedtran (Mar 2, 2016)

Curious what backorders/waitlist/orders people are currently have/on or want to get on. You know its bad when you can't even get onto the waitlist :hungry3:

*On Back-order/Ordered*
-Cris Anderson 235mm XH Gyuto - soon =D

-Kato Gyuto 240mm - ~6 months
-Kato Gyuto 210mm - ~6 months
-Kato Gyuto 190mm - ~6 months

-Some large list of Shigefusas that I'm not even sure of. Shigs often show up like it is Christmas morning (some members who have PMed with me know the story behind this and why I truely don't have any idea what I have on order...)

*Wishlist*
-Billup Gyuto (Standard or Damascus) - can't even get on the list


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 2, 2016)

Randy at hhh knives chuka a couple months
Mert Tansu honyaki gyuto whenever he gets it done
Mert Tansu honyaki petty whenever he gets it done 
Mert Tansu honesuki whenever he gets it done
Cris Anderson fixed blade for edc whenever he gets it done. 

I'm in no rush.
Forgot wishlist something else from Cris Anderson and Mert Tansu!


----------



## nwdel (Mar 2, 2016)

That Cris Anderson will be nice, I've heard he's great to work with. I'm on Billipp's wait list for about a year now, also Rader's, probably another year to go there. Currently waiting for a couple boning knives, one 5" from Marko and a 6" from Harner (with a k-tip, really interested to see how that performs). My wishlist is much bigger than my bank account.

Mike, it's clear that you're putting together an awesome collection, so how do you decide what to get given the bewildering amount to choose from? I've been thinking about the whole process of this knife collecting hobby/addiction and it's starting get into some strange philosophical and psychological territory. That said there are definitely some Shigs I've been eyeing:biggrin:


----------



## berko (Mar 2, 2016)

> Randy at hhh knives chuka a couple months



lookin forward to this!


----------



## DanHumphrey (Mar 2, 2016)

Not actually on one right now, but very soon I'll be on the waitlist at Bloodroot Blades. Forty-one months is a long time.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 2, 2016)

Nothing for me on the books right now except a Marko that is already made. It's a refreshing change


----------



## XooMG (Mar 2, 2016)

On wait with Anderson and Maumasi. Not much else on the plate.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 2, 2016)

Robert how long of a wait list does Mareko have?


----------



## XooMG (Mar 2, 2016)

Cheeks1989 said:


> Robert how long of a wait list does Mareko have?


He didn't give a clear number, but hopefully under a year.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 2, 2016)

Not a lot.

One with Will Catcheside.

A couple of saya/sheaths with Lefty.

Two rehandles.


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 2, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> *Wishlist*
> -Billup Gyuto (Standard or Damascus) - can't even get on the list



The problem with that is... There isn't even a list [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## HomeCook (Mar 2, 2016)

A Mizuno Tarenjo Hontanren GF-26 #6 stainless cleaver. JCK had it on sale for Christmas. I bought it even though they ran out and now I'm patiently waiting for it to come back in stock.


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 2, 2016)

nwdel said:


> That Cris Anderson will be nice, I've heard he's great to work with. I'm on Billipp's wait list for about a year now, also Rader's, probably another year to go there. Currently waiting for a couple boning knives, one 5" from Marko and a 6" from Harner (with a k-tip, really interested to see how that performs). My wishlist is much bigger than my bank account.
> 
> Mike, it's clear that you're putting together an awesome collection, so how do you decide what to get given the bewildering amount to choose from? I've been thinking about the whole process of this knife collecting hobby/addiction and it's starting get into some strange philosophical and psychological territory. That said there are definitely some Shigs I've been eyeing:biggrin:



I spend a lot of time talking to other members (PMs + Emails) and I buy a lot of knives knowing that I will likely just release it if I don't like it. This has given me a chance to both try and talk about a wide variety of knives. I can say based on members I talked to Cris Anderson / Mert Tansu / Billips are some of the best cutting knives out there.


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 2, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Not a lot.
> 
> One with Will Catcheside.
> 
> ...



Good taste, I love Lefty's saya work and adore my Catcheside gyuto. It really exceeded expectations!


----------



## Miho (Mar 2, 2016)

On the wait list for a Martell gyuto. 

I'm cutting down on my knife buying, I have way too many knives as is that I don't use.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 2, 2016)

Bloodroot - 14 months down & (only) 13 months to go ...
Marko - A Sabaki but should have that one shortly ...
DT - Very, very soon now ... can't wait ... :hungry:
Plus trying to figure out a re-handle ... please Mickey open the "list" back up! :surrendar:


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 2, 2016)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Bloodroot - 14 months down & (only) 13 months to go ...
> Marko - A Sabaki but should have that one shortly ...
> DT - Very, very soon now ... can't wait ... :hungry:
> Plus trying to figure out a re-handle ... please Mickey open the "list" back up! :surrendar:



What are you getting from DT?


----------



## jacko9 (Mar 2, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> Curious what backorders/waitlist/orders people are currently have/on or want to get on. You know its bad when you can't even get onto the waitlist :hungry3:
> 
> *On Back-order/Ordered*
> -Cris Anderson 235mm XH Gyuto - soon =D
> ...



Mike - Where were you able to order a Kato Gyuto? Unless I misread what you mean about having those Kato Gyuto's - ~ 6 months.


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a 270+ gyuto from Mert Tansu, whenever he tells me it's go time and a 210mm suji from Heiji in the next few weeks.


----------



## ynot1985 (Mar 2, 2016)

jacko9 said:


> Mike - Where were you able to order a Kato Gyuto? Unless I misread what you mean about having those Kato Gyuto's - ~ 6 months.



I'm pretty sure he means that his order will be ready in 6 months

I have on order


120mm Petty from Mert
165mm Nakiri with Saya from Haburn
225mm Gyuto from Crius Andersen

also, paid for a 270mm Suisin Hayate Yanagiba by Doi that I will pick up from their office in October


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 2, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> I'm pretty sure he means that his order will be ready in 6 months
> 
> I have on order
> 
> ...



Is that 225mm an Extra Heavy? =)


----------



## ynot1985 (Mar 2, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> Is that 225mm an Extra Heavy? =)



most likely.. haven't decided yet since it will be a year away


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 2, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> most likely.. haven't decided yet since it will be a year away



I think Cris will be bringing both XH and standard knives out to the Northern California/West Coast meetup, I'll pop you a mail about my thoughts. I committed to a XH already as I've heard such positive feedback.


----------



## Furminati (Mar 2, 2016)

Kato 240 gyuto
Heiji 270 gyuto ( semi stainless)
Hide blue 2 240 gyuto
Hiromoto rehandle/thin/etch Santoku


----------



## Andrew (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a Heiji 240 gyuto in Iwasaki Swedish with kurochi finish and enjyu handle and saya on order... I've promised myself it will be my last knife for the year, though we shall see...


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 2, 2016)

Marko 240 Gyuto in AEB-L

Tilman Leder 240 Gyuto in Niolox

Mert Tansu 240 Gyuto in 52100

Haburn 225 K-Tip Gyuto in W2

Dalman 240 mm Gyuto in AEB-L


Hmmmm... Maybe I should stop buying knives for a while [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 2, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Hmmmm... Maybe I should stop buying knives for a while [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Not possible ... just keep heading toward the light ... it will all be ok ... just one more knife ... really ...


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 2, 2016)

Andrew said:


> I have a Heiji 240 gyuto in Iwasaki Swedish with kurochi finish and enjyu handle and saya on order... I've promised myself it will be my last knife for the year, though we shall see...



What is an enjyu handle? Is that the double sided D-handle?

And don't we all say that. It is a bit early in the year...


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 2, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> The problem with that is... There isn't even a list [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



There is. And I'm on it&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hopefully I have a Billipp coming up soon, it has been about a year.
On Cris Anderson's list, but I think that will be a bit longer.
Recently got one from HHH, made it under the time he quoted. He did not take the time difference into the equation, I think it was around 7 am my time (PT) on a Saturday when I got the very nice call that I was up and it was time to discuss the knife.

It is not that I "might" have a problem :biggrin:


----------



## zoze (Mar 3, 2016)

Billipp, Rader, Catcheside, Martell, will knock at my door very soon. All gyutos.


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 3, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> There is. And I'm on it&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;





mc2442 said:


> Hopefully I have a Billipp coming up soon, it has been about a year.
> On Cris Anderson's list, but I think that will be a bit longer.





zoze said:


> Billipp, Rader, Catcheside, Martell, will knock at my door very soon. All gyutos.



The number of people on the Billip list makes me envious. Great call on the Catcheside!


----------



## zoze (Mar 3, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> The number of people on the Billip list makes me envious. Great call on the Catcheside!



The Catcheside will be with Will to Maksims gathering.


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 3, 2016)

zoze said:


> The Catcheside will be with Will to Maksims gathering.



Looking forward to seeing pictures of the new acquisition =)


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 3, 2016)

Kato 210mm - 4 months
Shig Kitaeji 240mm gyuto - soon
Bloodroot parers - May 2018 forge


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh sh*t forgot about the Konosuke Togo Reigou gyuto - soon


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 3, 2016)

Billip and Dalman are wish list items


----------



## Mute-on (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't have any 
I feel like such an amateur. I think I need to examine my priorities ...

Seriously, I envy you guys having the patience and commitment to order, pay (even just a deposit) and then wait. 
I just don't have the patience. 

Lucky for me "stock knives" come up now and again!

Enjoy!

Cheers

J


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 3, 2016)

No waiting list for me. 

Just a small wishlist:
Catcheside 185mm Mono 4mm Gyuto

Yoshiaki Fujiwara 180mm double-bevel Honesuki


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> What is an enjyu handle? Is that the double sided D-handle?
> 
> And don't we all say that. It is a bit early in the year...



Enjyu is the wood species of the handle and saya.


----------



## daveb (Mar 3, 2016)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Marko ..... should have that one shortly ...
> :



Too easy...:cool2:


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 3, 2016)

It's odd to me that no one is on Burkes list.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Mar 3, 2016)

When was Marko's list last open? 

I've wanted on since I got here and I don't think it's ever opened up.

If anyone is on Marko's list and would like to sell their seat, let me know. :angel2: 

(I don't know if we can actually do that)


----------



## Asteger (Mar 3, 2016)

Mr Tansu's making me something I'm looking forward to - when I get around to telling him what. Otherwise I'm pretty satisfied with what I have and nothing on order, although I hope to get a big deba next time I'm in Japan.



Furminati said:


> Hide blue 2 240 gyuto



Where's your Hide coming from?



Andrew said:


> I have a Heiji 240 gyuto in Iwasaki Swedish with kurochi finish and enjyu handle and saya on order... ...





mikedtran said:


> What is an enjyu handle? Is that the double sided D-handle?



Whoa, I didn't know Heiji would do all this. Are these coming directly from Heiji? Mike - enju's a wood. You should read my wood thread


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 3, 2016)

Asteger said:


> Whoa, I didn't know Heiji would do all this. Are these coming directly from Heiji? Mike - enju's a wood. You should read my wood thread



Just read it! I tried googling but I think the extra "y" made it hard as it kept showing me:






Japan tool has an interesting page on what Heiji will make, KU, Kasumi, Kitaeji and the steel he uses including the Iwasaki Swedish, but I think would be the same one Shigefusa uses - http://www.japan-tool.com/hamono/Heiji/Heiji_Chefs_Mokume_Knife.html


----------



## Asteger (Mar 3, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> Japan tool has an interesting page on what Heiji will make, KU, Kasumi, Kitaeji and the steel he uses including the Iwasaki Swedish, but I think would be the same one Shigefusa uses - http://www.japan-tool.com/hamono/Heiji/Heiji_Chefs_Mokume_Knife.html



I tried asking for something recently (direct from Heiji). I forget what, but something inspired by one of schanop's knives. The answer was no because the materials weren't available, so I guess it depends. 

Enju wood handles and sayas doesn't sound like Heiji's style, though. Here's an EE photo of an enju handle. Wood's nice, but can't see the point of the extra horn at the end which surely would make the handle more fragile:


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 3, 2016)

Asteger said:


> I tried asking for something recently (direct from Heiji). I forget what, but something inspired by one of schanop's knives. The answer was no because the materials weren't available, so I guess it depends.
> 
> Enju wood handles and sayas doesn't sound like Heiji's style, though. Here's an EE photo of an enju handle. Wood's nice, but can't see the point of the extra horn at the end which surely would make the handle more fragile:



Schanop has great taste in blades. Ah wonder if he got more materials or if possibly going to So there is a special stockpile.

That is some nice looking horn :laugh:.


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 3, 2016)

Asteger said:


> I tried asking for something recently (direct from Heiji). I forget what, but something inspired by one of schanop's knives. The answer was no because the materials weren't available, so I guess it depends.
> 
> Enju wood handles and sayas doesn't sound like Heiji's style, though. Here's an EE photo of an enju handle. Wood's nice, but can't see the point of the extra horn at the end which surely would make the handle more fragile:



Damn, that horn ferrule is amazing!!!!


----------



## Asteger (Mar 3, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> Schanop has great taste in blades.



... Says one Shig-o-maniac about another! :scratchhead:



mikedtran said:


> Schanop ... Ah wonder if he got more materials or if possibly going to So there is a special stockpile.



Nah, he got it directly from Heiji. Why otherwise, unless as you imagine there's an unsold stockpile somewhere. Whatever it was, Heiji told me something along the lines of there being a lack of nickel at the moment.



alterwisser said:


> Damn, that horn ferrule is amazing!!!!



Yeah, the brownish marble ferrule is nice. But as said, the bottom bit seems pointless and only aesthetic, and I also don't think would last long (at least with me in normal non-museum-standard use).

I like marble horn too but, another thing, the downside I think is that they discolour over time. Sometimes people's taste in in knife-things seems to only cover sort term or low-frequency use, which doesn't seem quite right. Also with marble I wonder if marble were the norm over black horn, if everyone would instead swarm towards those 'rare' black horn pieces? Probably


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 3, 2016)

I think I would agree with you, I like the whole range. Completely black is very sleek in its own right, a marbled one adds a bit or character, and the blonde ferrule feels like something special.



Asteger said:


> Yeah, the brownish marble ferrule is nice. But as above, the bottom bit seems pointless and only aesthetic and I don't think would last long.
> 
> I like marble horn too but, another thing, the downside I think is that they discolour over time. I also sometimes wonder if marble were the norm, if everyone would swarm toward the 'rare' black horn ferrules instead? Probably


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 3, 2016)

Cheeks1989 said:


> It's odd to me that no one is on Burkes list.


I was finally able to get off of it a few months ago. Well worth the time!


----------



## Asteger (Mar 3, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> I think I would agree with you, I like the whole range. Completely black is very sleek in its own right, a marbled one adds a bit or character, and the blonde ferrule feels like something special.



Yes. Blonde or marble, I think of them as the same. I don't think you ever get a 'blonde' piece with no brownish bits too, so always marble really.


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 3, 2016)

Asteger said:


> Yes. Blonde or marble, I think of them as the same. I don't think you ever get a 'blonde' piece with no brownish bits too, so always marble really.



True true, I think it would be more accurate for me to say black base with blonde/brown marbling, or blonde base with brown/black marbling. Though in the end all of them look great in their own way. Having a little variety in the handles on blades is nice also =)


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 3, 2016)

Asteger said:


> Yes. Blonde or marble, I think of them as the same. I don't think you ever get a 'blonde' piece with no brownish bits too, so always marble really.



Yeah, you can! I have one on an Ashi Ginga. It's actually just a shade darker than the Ho-Handle, looks really elegant, actually, even with the Ho. Would probably really pop against a darker wood ...


----------



## Asteger (Mar 3, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Yeah, you can! I have one on an Ashi Ginga. It's actually just a shade darker than the Ho-Handle, looks really elegant, actually, even with the Ho. Would probably really pop against a darker wood ...



Ashi do lots of handles, including for other familiar Sakai makers. Sounds like you have a rare piece. I don't think the blonde/light marble on dark wood (esp ebony) works well though, because the ferrule just ends up looking blah.


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 3, 2016)

Maumasi 270 Damascus gyuto & saya 
HHH Mjolnir themed Heiji cleaver is mine. 
Think I have Some Jins in one of Jons long lost drawers haha. 

Wish List:
Hopefully Haburn Soon
Hinora one day


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 3, 2016)

Asteger said:


> Ashi do lots of handles, including for other familiar Sakai makers. Sounds like you have a rare piece. I don't think the blonde/light marble on dark wood (esp ebony) works well though, because the ferrule just ends up looking blah.



Agree. I'm not a fan of very dark wood
Anyway. And especially not a fan of black/brown contrast. So the standard black horn ferrule is really not my kind of thing. It's OK with a ho handle IMHO, but a darker wood handle with a black ferrule is a no go for me, just not my thing.


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 3, 2016)

Have my name sitting with Mr Cris Anderson with an idea or two (that i am also constantly changing in my mind). Also pretty sure i have my name on Mr Rader's list (don't want to confirm back so will treat it as a surprise if i come up).

As for wish list:
Another one or two from Mert hopefully will start chatting to him in the next few months.
There is another Aussie maker called Oatley Knives that has also caught my eye that i think i will out an order in with.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 3, 2016)

I have been on Marko's custom list since early December 2012, I think he closed the list within a few months of that. I know a few who sneaked in after me.

I just got my Devin ITK and Kato and there is supposed to be a Shig Kiteaji 210 on its way right now that is supposed to go to Mikey for a new handle so my list has pretty much cleared up right now.

I will be getting on Burke's list sometime in the future and there are several on the want list so I probably should jump on a few lists. 



MAS4T0 said:


> When was Marko's list last open?
> 
> I've wanted on since I got here and I don't think it's ever opened up.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Mar 3, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> There is another Aussie maker called Oatley Knives that has also caught my eye that i think i will out an order in with.



Oatley and I follow each other on Instagram. He does very pretty work .


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 3, 2016)

CrisAnderson27 said:


> Oatley and I follow each other on Instagram. He does very pretty work .



I'd call the two of you the Kings of the sexy hamon.


----------



## Asteger (Mar 3, 2016)

Sexy hamon? Can't help myself, I'm hungry and imagine this


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 3, 2016)

I was going to qualify that it isn't ham. Though there is something kinda sexy about a giant leg of Serrano or pata negra


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 4, 2016)

mc2442 said:


> Hopefully I have a Billipp coming up soon, it has been about a year.
> On Cris Anderson's list, but I think that will be a bit longer.
> Recently got one from HHH, made it under the time he quoted. He did not take the time difference into the equation, I think it was around 7 am my time (PT) on a Saturday when I got the very nice call that I was up and it was time to discuss the knife.
> 
> It is not that I "might" have a problem :biggrin:



I forgot Rader. It has been around a year....only 1+ years to go.


----------



## Matus (Mar 4, 2016)

1+ year on 1 or 2 Bloodroot knives, Ittetsu single bevel petty (may take a few more months) and a pocket knife from Timothy La Combre (probably by the end of 2016).


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 4, 2016)

I forgot Bloodroot ... but that is something like 26 months down the road. I gotta say though, even with my slot being that far out, communication with David (and his wife) is a pleasure. Great guy, quick replies, very thoughtful ... best so far that I've dealt with. Also love chatting with Mert, he's a funny dude ...! Cracked me up big time recently when I asked about ferrule material he'd recommend to go with the handle wood I picked. I just leave it at that ... it's "PGwayupthere"!


----------



## tward369 (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a Tsourkan 225mm carbon gyuto on the way. Waiting for his premium burl wood to arrive. I'm really excited about the knife.


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 8, 2016)

I was just looking through Andy Billups instagram and saw this:


----------

